# Just got deactivated. "Ive had more cancellations than other partners"



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.

"Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"

Doesnt make much sense to me considering i look at my trip history and it shows that ive had a bunch of "rider cancelations" trips and not "canceled" trips. Not gonna lie tho, I've been doing ARCO, especially on pool rides and non surge uberx rides, only because they arent profitable to me. Especially since they've been taking 25% from me.

Honestly, Uber is a great part time gig. I only drive on weekends and always cleared at least $300 on a Saturday. Any advice on what i should do?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


The two most important things you need to do are filing for unemployment since California considers you an employee of Uber. The second would be to file a claim with the department of labor for reimbursement on all work related expenses.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


Lyft?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you.


I would have responded, "the majority of your leads suck, so yeah... maybe you're right."


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The two most important things you need to do are filing for unemployment since California considers you an employee of Uber. The second would be to file a claim with the department of labor for reimbursement on all work related expenses.


Still have my Airline job, so ill be okay. I just liked the little extra cash.

I just dont get how i get deactivated when i retained a 98% acceptance rate for the past 2 weeks and I've gotten cancelations but they were "rider cancelations" not "cancelations" that i had made.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Still have my Airline job, so ill be okay. I just liked the little extra cash.
> 
> I just dont get how i get deactivated when i retained a 98% acceptance rate for the past 2 weeks and I've gotten cancelations but they were "rider cancelations" not "cancelations" that i had made.


When pax cancels, they have the option to choose "driver wanted me to cancel"


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Still have my Airline job, so ill be okay. I just liked the little extra cash.
> 
> I just dont get how i get deactivated when i retained a 98% acceptance rate for the past 2 weeks and I've gotten cancelations but they were "rider cancelations" not "cancelations" that i had made.


Go to Uber office and tell them this your self. What do you expect us to do?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Still have my Airline job, so ill be okay. I just liked the little extra cash.
> 
> I just dont get how i get deactivated when i retained a 98% acceptance rate for the past 2 weeks and I've gotten cancelations but they were "rider cancelations" not "cancelations" that i had made.


The only time a "driver cancel" shows up on your trip log is when the trip ID never ends up on another drivers trip log. When you ACRO, the trip ID eventually gets accepted by another driver, so that trip ID won't show on your log as a trip ID can't be associated with two drivers at the same time. There is however a record that you cancelled. You don't see that record anymore than you see the record of the trips you didn't accept.


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> When pax cancels, they have the option to choose "driver wanted me to cancel"


Wow........ seriously?

Thats fkin bs....... pretty much no way of emailing uber taking my word that they actually did want to cancel huh?


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The only time a "driver cancel" shows up on your trip log is when the trip ID never ends up on another drivers trip log. When you ACRO, the trip ID eventually gets accepted by another driver, so that trip ID won't show on your log as a trip ID can't be associated with two drivers at the same time. There is however a record that you cancelled. You don't see that record anymore than you see the record of the trips you didn't accept.


Wow this is new to me. So pretty much when i ARCO there is still a record that i canceled the trip.......


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Wow this is new to me. So pretty much when i ARCO there is still a record that i canceled the trip.......


Yep.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My acceptance rate is shitty. 
The best it has ever been is maybe 70%.
It averages way lower. 
I never ARCO. 
I never ask destination. 
I never cherry pick. 
I never got any warning from uber over 1 year and close to 3000 trips.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Wow this is new to me. So pretty much when i ARCO there is still a record that i canceled the trip.......


The thing about a computer is that it leaves tracks. Every keystroke leaves a track. Every button that you press leaves a track. Simply because you do not see it or see the track does not mean that it is not there. People have been harping about this ACRO for some time. While it did not show up on their Acceptance Rate, there was a record of those rapid cancellations somewhere.

Anyone who thinks that the TNCs do not have at least one person who monitors this and other boards is hopelessly naïve. The TNCs knew about ACRO no later than the day after someone posted it here, or elsewhere. They waited until it became a problem.

Remember: computers leave tracks. When the first cab companies had computers put into their dispatch offices to "assist" the dispatchers, more than one crooked dispatcher learned this to his detriment and it was too late.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

What the freak is "ARCO"?


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

It's the place that sells gas, has the little mini store. It's been around for some time. Used to be called Atlantic Richfield Co.

Couldn't resist.

I don't ARCO either. Their gas sucks, to much ethanol. But those cherry freezes they sell, to freakin die for.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> My acceptance rate is shitty.
> The best it has ever been is maybe 70%.
> It averages way lower.
> I never ARCO.
> ...


Same here. I average 30-50%. Never had a peep from Uber in over a year.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Op, why were you at 25 percent comission? Did you get deactivated at 20 and reactivated at 25?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> What the freak is "ARCO"?


..........a typographical error. I have since corrected it. It should read ACRO.

*A*ccept
*C*ancel
*R*eason
*O*ther


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.


You signed up in May and got 25% commission?????

But they warned you, you didnt chill out a bit after that???



UberXTampa said:


> When pax cancels, they have the option to choose "driver wanted me to cancel"


you sure about that? I cancel an uber ride today (after 3 min) and only thing that popped up was "are you sure you want to cancel?",didnt give me a list of reasons like the driver app does. Seems a pax would abuse this anyway


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...





G0ldenState said:


> Still have my Airline job, so ill be okay. I just liked the little extra cash.
> 
> I just dont get how i get deactivated when i retained a 98% acceptance rate for the past 2 weeks and I've gotten cancelations but they were "rider cancelations" not "cancelations" that i had made.


Sorry to hear the bad news
All roads lead to deactivation sooner or later 
It is probably a blessing


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Now ARCO is a problem ! Then how to avoid unwanted pings?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

What percentage of your rides did you cancel?

It's odd that they are calling this a lead generation tool- what does that have to do with driving for Uber?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Now ARCO is a problem ! Then how to avoid unwanted pings?


Shut it off


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

lead generation tool is lingo that helps them battle cases of disputing being an IC perhaps


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> What percentage of your rides did you cancel?
> 
> It's odd that they are calling this a lead generation tool- what does that have to do with driving for Uber?


It plays into their "this is just an app"
They are giving you leads and you better accept all of them or else; I don't know why they just don't stop giving the leads to you and you will go away on your own volition or by only giving you one every few weeks. I guess they want to send a nasty message and make sure we all get it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I know what leads are since I run a business completely unrelated to driving, and someone who ordered a ride is a customer, not a lead.

A lead is someone who might be interested in what you're selling. If I were a realtor, someone who wants to buy or sell a house would be a lead. Driving is not a sales job; it's more a delivery job.

If you deliver pizza, would the pizza place call someone who orders a pizza a lead? Of course not, that's a customer.

If you're a cashier, are the people in line called leads? No, they are customers.

Calling our riders leads makes it sound like we get riders from other sources. Unless you also drive for a company like Lyft, that's not the case. We can't pick up random people off the street or sit at the curb at the airport waiting for someone to hop in the car.

Also, the fact that Uber bills the riders means they are customers of Uber, not leads to us. Real leads would become our customers and pay us directly.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Micmac said:


> Now ARCO is a problem ! Then how to avoid unwanted pings?


no way anymore
Uber shut all that down
accept, or eventually get deactivated


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


Your story is fishy bro . I think your an uber troll!! My advice to you man up go find a real job better than trolling .


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> It's odd that they are calling this a lead generation tool- what does that have to do with driving for Uber?


From the very first section of the Uber/Driver contract:

_This Software License and Online Services Agreement ("Agreement") constitutes a legal agreement between you, an individual ("you") and Rasier-CA, LLC if your Territory (as defined below) is within the State of California, Rasier-PA, LLC if your Territory is within the State of Pennsylvania, or Rasier, LLC if your Territory is anywhere else within the United States (as applicable, "Company"). Company, a subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber"), *provides lead generation* to independent providers of rideshare or peer-to-peer (collectively, "P2P") passenger transportation services using the Uber Services (as defined below)._

Uber sells you (the driver) leads, software, collection services, and insurance. You pay Uber the SRF and 20% of the rest of the fare in exchange for those services. This is how the contract states the relationship.

However, how Uber actually treats you as a driver in practice is completely different than what is stated in the contract. Uber ignores contract law, even in their own contracts, as much as they ignore legislated law. The contract is written the way it is only for the purpose of protecting Uber in a court of law. It has absolutely NOTHING to do with how they actually treat drivers day to day.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I know what leads are since I run a business completely unrelated to driving, and someone who ordered a ride is a customer, not a lead.
> 
> A lead is someone who might be interested in what you're selling. If I were a realtor, someone who wants to buy or sell a house would be a lead. Driving is not a sales job; it's more a delivery job.
> 
> ...


Spot on. I literally burst out laughing when I read the term "leads" used to describe Uber customers.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> It plays into their "this is just an app"
> They are giving you leads and you better accept all of them or else; I don't know why they just don't stop giving the leads to you and you will go away on your own volition or by only giving you one every few weeks. I guess they want to send a nasty message and make sure we all get it.


There were better leads in Glengarry Glen Ross.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Back to the main topic this guy coming here to tell people if you ACRO you get deactivated . How ? Even uber don't see ACRO trips!! 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/instructions-for-cancelling-after-accepting.17275/


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

My how things change or maybe OP is an uber troll!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Same thing happened to JustSteff - see his thread about it. He went into Uber office and begged forgiveness and they reinstated him.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Same thing happened to JustSteff - see his thread about it. He went into Uber office and begged forgiveness and they reinstated him.


Please post the link for the thread! Thx


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Op, why were you at 25 percent comission? Did you get deactivated at 20 and reactivated at 25?


XL=25%


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Choochie said:


> My how things change or maybe OP is an uber troll!


It ain't hard to tell

-Nasir Jones


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Could care less if you think im a troll. Just telling the truth about what happened to me. 
Will possibly go to the office in my free time to see if they can reactivate my account if i promise to not ARCO anymore. Will report back on what happens. 
Have learned my lesson to just take hits on my acceptance rate instead of ARCOing.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Could care less if you think im a troll. Just telling the truth about what happened to me.
> Will possibly go to the office in my free time to see if they can reactivate my account if i promise to not ARCO anymore. Will report back on what happens.
> Have learned my lesson to just take hits on my acceptance rate instead of ARCOing.


ACRO does not show on uber system the cake is a lie bro.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........a typographical error. I have since corrected it. It should read ACRO.
> 
> *A*ccept
> *C*ancel
> ...


Also note to the new people we're talking about cancelling within a few second of accepting the call. If a call is cancelled within seconds it bounces to a new driver as the same request. The usual reason to do this is to keep your acceptance rate up while avoiding calls you don't want, like non-surge when you are in/near a surge area.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^Do keep in mind that Uber is wise to ACRO. Odds are that is has been wise to it for some time, it simply did not do anything about it until they perceived it as a problem. In this electronic age in which we live it must be kept in mind that keystrokes and screen touches leave tracks.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

So the golden age of arco is finally at an end... Guess my acceptance rate will drop to 20 or 30%....


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> So the golden age of arco is finally at an end... Guess my acceptance rate will drop to 20 or 30%....


Welcome to the club


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> What the freak is "ARCO"?


Just don't do it.

Accept, quickly Cancel, Reason, Other


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Now ARCO is a problem ! Then how to avoid unwanted pings?


You don't. Resistance is futile!

We are the Uber!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Micmac said:


> Your story is fishy bro . I think your an uber troll!! My advice to you man up go find a real job better than trolling .





Micmac said:


> ACRO does not show on uber system the cake is a lie bro.


What the hell is wrong with you?

A whole bunch of LA Drivers got temporary weekend long Deactivations about a month back for ARCO cancellations. Then some from the same group of Drivers got permanent deactivations couple of weeks back.

Stop calling others trolls for posting about something that you seem to have Zero contextual knowledge of!

*I've been fired... Permanently Deactivated!*


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news
> All roads lead to deactivation sooner or later
> It is probably a blessing


Only three things you can count on, death, taxes and deactivation


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Will possibly go to the office in my free time to see if they can reactivate my account if i promise to not ARCO anymore. Will report back on what happens.


Yes, please go visit Uber's office. 
JustStef did manage to get her permanent deactivation reversed. Read her posts after this one for a few pointers on how to approach this.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/ive-been-fired-permanently-deactivated.39479/page-11#post-540950


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes, please go visit Uber's office.
> JustStef did manage to get her permanent deactivation reversed. Read her posts after this one for a few pointers on how to approach this.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ive-been-fired-permanently-deactivated.39479/page-11#post-540950


Thanks for clarifying that. They have to be pretty flagrant or is it more regionally enforced, depending on the market?What seems to be the threshold ? Percentage-wise?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> They have to be pretty flagrant or is it more regionally enforced, depending on the market?What seems to be the threshold ? Percentage-wise?


There is no set acceptable percentage or cancellation policy laid out.

Please read this post:
*I've been fired... Permanently Deactivated!*


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is no set acceptable percentage or cancellation policy laid out.
> 
> Please read this post:
> *I've been fired... Permanently Deactivated!*


Pretty ambiguous and sounds pretty subjective - if they want to deactivate you they will and use whatever excuse they feel they can justify.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> So the golden age of arco is finally at an end... Guess my acceptance rate will drop to 20 or 30%....


In this case it's the cancellation rate....


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Choochie said:


> In this case it's the cancellation rate....


I know


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I'll try AWCRPC and see how long I can get away with it:

Accept
Wait
Cancel
Reason: Passenger Not At Location
Cha-Ching!


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Krishna said:


> I think I'll try AWCRPC and see how long I can get away with it:
> 
> Accept
> Wait
> ...


Uber gonna send you TMCYAD . Go figure.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Or just accept and complete the damn ride and make $


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Or just accept and complete the damn ride and make ¢


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is no set acceptable percentage or cancellation policy laid out.


When I signed on to Uber Taxi in February, 2013, the Uber guys at the event told us that they wanted a sixty-five per-cent acceptance rate. In fact, back when they were running incentives/contests for Uber Taxi, still, one of the qualifying requirements was a sixty-five per-cent acceptance rate. I suspect that one reason for so low a bar might be that the Uber people do understand that when a taxi takes a street hail, sometimes the driver forgets to go offline on the Uber Taxi application. In fact, the Uber people at the event told us specifically that they did understand that sometimes we might forget to go offline. I know that I have done so more than once. _*CAVEAT : Do*_ keep in mind that in this paragraph, I am discussing Uber Taxi. Taxis, be they Uber Taxi or not, can accept street hails. If anyone who reads this is driving any other level of Uber, *do not accept street hails.* Uber has stated specifically and more than once that it will de-activate any driver who accepts street hails unless it is Uber Taxi.

I never did receive anything from Uber that indicated a Minimum Desired Acceptance Rate from UberX. Some of the incentives/contests on UberX have had Acceptance Rate qualifications that ranged from seventy-five to one-hundred per-cent. This is one thing that inspired me to post satires of the incentive/contest rules here that stated: You must accept one-hundred three per-cent of the requests we send you. Do not tell us about the laws of mathematics. We are Uber. Legislation is not the only rules we violate.



Choochie said:


> if they want to deactivate you they will and use whatever excuse they feel they can justify.


In fact, your contract states that either Uber or you can terminate the "partnership" for "no reason". The courts have upheld the validity of unilateral, "no reason" clauses in contracts. I have been down this road as a Company Official that had, and exercised, such a contractual right.

"Employment-at-will" laws in such states are a parallel to this. Oddly enough, the District of Columbia is an employment-at-will state. In an employment-at-will state, you do not need a reason to sack someone. All that you need do is tell the dismissed employee "It is the decision of the Management of this firm that you are no longer employed here", hand him a cheque for everything that you owe him and have him escorted off the premises. In fact, sometimes this was the best way to get rid of an employee whom you no longer wanted. In D.C., at least, that means that you will have to pay his unemployment for twenty-six weeks, but sometimes, twenty-six weeks of unemployment payments for a minimum wage employee were cheaper than legal bills to defend against busybody do-gooder lawyers.

While, with the exception of certain cases in which lower courts have ruled, we are not employees but independent contractors. Still, employment-at-will does provide a parallel.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber expects higher numbers from non taxi drivers. They want us to have a 90 something percent acceptance rate and only the occasional cancellation (outside of no shows). Any driver with a decent record on acceptance and cancellations simply won't ever hear from Uber. What the real threshold is when a driver is pushing the limits to maximize their fares is unknown.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Captain Obvious says that Uber reads these forums and when people are going around telling others how to keep their acceptance ratings high by ACRO'ing, Uber will eventually catch on.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

This is weird. Makes me wonder because on Friday night there was a surge, and riders kept pinging and then immediately canceling. I had 8 in a row, and I KNOW it was because they decided not to pay the surge rate. Do THESE cancellations affect my cancellation rate? If so, that's not fair in the least.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

RachelD said:


> This is weird. Makes me wonder because on Friday night there was a surge, and riders kept pinging and then immediately canceling. I had 8 in a row, and I KNOW it was because they decided not to pay the surge rate. Do THESE cancellations affect my cancellation rate? If so, that's not fair in the least.


No bro it won't !!! Uber don't have a book or rule that they follow , they do what they want ! Money talks driver walks . Uber on till the day they uber you off.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RachelD said:


> This is weird. Makes me wonder because on Friday night there was a surge, and riders kept pinging and then immediately canceling. I had 8 in a row, and I KNOW it was because they decided not to pay the surge rate. Do THESE cancellations affect my cancellation rate? If so, that's not fair in the least.


Uber doesn't care if the rider cancels on you. They care if you cancel on the rider. Because once a rider has requested a ride and has a car assigned to them, they get ticked off if that car cancels on them. And that's entirely understandable. Because then they have to go back and start over and request a new car. It doesn't really make for a good user experience.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Uber doesn't care if the rider cancels on you. They care if you cancel on the rider. Because once a rider has requested a ride and has a car assigned to them, they get ticked off if that car cancels on them. And that's entirely understandable. Because then they have to go back and start over and request a new car. It doesn't really make for a good user experience.


I offer this:
Because once a driver accepts a ride and has a rider assigned to them, they get ticked off if that rider cancels on them. And that's entirely understandable. Because then they've had to reverse direction after already driving 2 miles towards the rider's location and now having to wait for another ping. It doesn't really make for a good driver experience.
Punish s***ty drivers? Punish s***ty riders.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I offer this:
> Because once a driver accepts a ride and has a rider assigned to them, they get ticked off if that rider cancels on them. And that's entirely understandable. Because then they've had to reverse direction after already driving 2 miles towards the rider's location and now having to wait for another ping. It doesn't really make for a good driver experience.
> Punish s***ty drivers? Punish s***ty riders.


The customer's always right. Putting up with rude, annoying, insensitive customers is part of our job. Really, it is.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> part of our job


This is where we have a fundamental disagreement in what exactly UBER is. For you, it is a job. For me, it is a business. I'll use the app and leads as I please and if at any point UBER feels that our business relationship is no longer beneficial, I'll take the deactivation and move on to another venture.

To quote Ben Affleck's character in Mallrats, "The customer is always an a$$hole."


----------



## netyang (Oct 21, 2015)

I think some one don't like Uber, just play with Uber driver in my city. recently I got a lot of rider requests, then get cancelled just in seconds after I start drive to pick up. It's really wast time and gas.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Why haven't I been deactivated? I have no business driving for Uber. I only cherry pick. I offer nothing for free. I suggest to all my Uber passengers to download Lyft. I have a tip jar. I do everything Uber tells me not to do. I haven't even been warned yet. WTF? I feel discriminated against. Warn me...deactivate me....why are you putting up with me Uber?????


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The two most important things you need to do are filing for unemployment since California considers you an employee of Uber. The second would be to file a claim with the department of labor for reimbursement on all work related expenses.


Excellent advice! Since Uber has a standard of hours worked, they fail to meet the IRS test of being a subcontractor. I'd hope that the IRS takes a very close, narrow view of Uber.
That would be good for drivers, then at least you could make a decent wage and be entitled to vehicle expenses.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> A whole bunch of LA Drivers got temporary weekend long Deactivations about a month back for ARCO cancellations. Then some from the same group of Drivers got permanent deactivations couple of weeks back.
> 
> ...


You can add me to that list. I have a respectably high acceptance rate and most if not all of my ACRO's didn't show up. I thought I was safe. Then I got a similar email and text from Uber threatening deactivation for my high cancellation rate.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


How many warnings did you get, if any?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


To be honest, this isn't the worst outcome.


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe I'm naive or something, but why are you cancelling rides exactly? If you don't want a ride, go off line. If you want one, go on line. It's pretty simple. 

I was out all night on a Friday night - Saturday morning, about 2 miles from home around 7am. Tired, hungry, had the poops - all of that. Was about to go off line, got a call at a Dunkin Donuts. I thought for sure it was some high school dropout going home after his shift. Almost cancelled but didn't. Turned out to be a 60 mile drive to the shore, it made my night. And thankful there was a Chic fil a nearby with a clean bathroom.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, you're naive.


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, you're naive.


Well good, keep driving around aimlessly, accepting then cancelling rides, all the while complaining about your income. I'll be the one actually picking people up.


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Funky Dung said:


> Maybe I'm naive or something, but why are you cancelling rides exactly? If you don't want a ride, go off line. If you want one, go on line. It's pretty simple.
> 
> I was out all night on a Friday night - Saturday morning, about 2 miles from home around 7am. Tired, hungry, had the poops - all of that. Was about to go off line, got a call at a Dunkin Donuts. I thought for sure it was some high school dropout going home after his shift. Almost cancelled but didn't. Turned out to be a 60 mile drive to the shore, it made my night. And thankful there was a Chic fil a nearby with a clean bathroom.


Did you even read my original post? "I've been doing ARCO, especially on pool rides and non surge uberx rides, only because they arent profitable to me. Especially since they've been taking 25% from me."

Its not that i didnt want to do rides. Why would i do rides if they were unprofitable to me? With lowering rates and Uber taking 25% commission on my fares, its pretty difficult to come out ahead unless i cancel the unprofitable rides (ie. no surge uberx fares that usually end up going a couple blocks)


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Did you even read my original post? "I've been doing ARCO, especially on pool rides and non surge uberx rides, only because they arent profitable to me. Especially since they've been taking 25% from me."
> 
> Its not that i didnt want to do rides. Why would i do rides if they were unprofitable to me? With lowering rates and Uber taking 25% commission on my fares, its pretty difficult to come out ahead unless i cancel the unprofitable rides (ie. no surge uberx fares that usually end up going a couple blocks)


Pool isn't in my area yet, but I don't see how that will effect your take. If I cancelled all non surge rides, I'd be out of business. About one in ten are surge pricing, and those are usually 1.5.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I feel like I'm in the driver twilight zone.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber, all the losses when added together equal winning. (If you don't have a car payment and do have an emergency fund). I would Uber off if I had a car payment and no emergency fund. The losses (more mileage deduction). Equal winning (less money paid to the IRS and SSI)


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Did you even read my original post? "I've been doing ARCO, especially on pool rides and non surge uberx rides, only because they arent profitable to me. Especially since they've been taking 25% from me."
> 
> Its not that i didnt want to do rides. Why would i do rides if they were unprofitable to me? With lowering rates and Uber taking 25% commission on my fares, its pretty difficult to come out ahead unless i cancel the unprofitable rides (ie. no surge uberx fares that usually end up going a couple blocks)


Uber has caught onto the ACRO method. Use it at your own peril.

Loose lips sank the ship.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The customer's always right.


No, they aren't. This is common sense to anyone who has ever run a business or dealt with the public for more than a week. Some people are impossible to satisfy.

Is this your first week with Uber? Sounds like it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Funky Dung said:


> Maybe I'm naive or something, but why are you cancelling rides exactly? If you don't want a ride, go off line. If you want one, go on line. It's pretty simple.


So if you realize your rider will take you half an hour to reach, you still go to them?

I got a ping when I was passing a mall where the rider was. I was 100 yards from the mall. Only problem was, I was on the interstate, so I can only get off at exits, and the next exit was 8 miles away. So I would have had to drive 16+ miles to get to the rider. She would have had to wait 20-30 minutes for me to get there. I was pretty sure another driver would be able to get to her much sooner. So I canceled the ride since it was the best solution for both of us.

What are the odds that if I had come back to get her, she wouldn't have already canceled after getting tired of waiting? If she watching me on the map she would see me driving miles and miles away from her. It would have looked like I wasn't coming to get her.

I could ask why would the app ping me for a ride like that. Makes me wonder. Maybe it was using straight-line distance, not drivable route.

I once got a ping for someone in another city that was at least 15 miles from me. Should I have taken that one? No way was I the closest driver.

Also, have you never noticed that the app sometimes automatically accepts the ping? Yes, sometimes a ping comes in, and without me touching the phone, it goes right to the next screen as if I had accepted it.

The main reason I cancel is for rider no-show. I never cancel because of their destination or trying to get a surge instead. The main reason other than no-show is when I can't get to them in a reasonable time.

If you do hundreds of trips, you're bound to have a few of these.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I got a ping when I was passing a mall where the rider was. I was 100 yards from the mall. Only problem was, I was on the interstate, so I can only get off at exits, and the next exit was 8 miles away. So I would have had to drive 16+ miles to get to the rider. She would have had to wait 20-30 minutes for me to get there. I was pretty sure another driver would be able to get to her much sooner. So I canceled the ride since it was the best solution for both of us.


Have you had this happen more lately? For the past few weeks it's happened to me more than ever . Flying up the interstate and a ping that requires me to get off the exit that is 300 yds behind me. Or accepting a ping, slowing down as you wait for the address to pop up, but it takes 30 sec to appear and I wind up having to take a 5 mile '3 rights and a left' detour.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> So I canceled the ride since it was the best solution for both of us.


And from a customer service standpoint, that was the right thing to do. I would, and have, done the same thing. Uber's analytics make no room for common sense, however.


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Funky Dung said:


> Pool isn't in my area yet, but I don't see how that will effect your take. If I cancelled all non surge rides, I'd be out of business. About one in ten are surge pricing, and those are usually 1.5.


Pool isnt in your area yet, just wait until it does. 
LOL you'd be out of business? What business? This partnership between you and uber is utter nonsense, the only one making money is Uber. 
Now i primarily drove Saturday nights when i was driving uber. I would honestly say I would ARCO 20-30 rides per night. I took all XL and surge fares tho. Id still take 300+ a night after uber's cut. I decided for myself if the trips were worth taking or not, in most cases, they weren't.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Everyone here knows uber are scum, so be warned with canceling all those uber pool jobs, uber wants pool to succeed in the worst way. Don't say you were not warned.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> No, they aren't. This is common sense to anyone who has ever run a business or dealt with the public for more than a week. Some people are impossible to satisfy.
> 
> Is this your first week with Uber? Sounds like it.


Of course the customer's not always right. But it's not possible to provide exceptional service when you carry a high level of disdain for the people you're serving.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Why are you flying down the interstate with your app on?

In DC and Baltimore that's a bad move. I assume in most markets it's the same.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> Why are you flying down the interstate with your app on?
> 
> In DC and Baltimore that's a bad move. I assume in most markets it's the same.


Usually to reposition, (to the University, to the Airport, to downtown.) App used to ping for next exit, or maybe I was always lucky. Now it pings for exit I'm passing, or now I'm always unlucky.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes you were lucky. I always turn mine off the moment I get on the interstate as it seems the Uber gods always pinged behind me.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The customer's always right. Putting up with rude, annoying, insensitive customers is part of our job. Really, it is.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

New2Uber15 said:


> What the freak is "ARCO"?


POST # 14/New2Uber15: P L E A S E !
There just C A N ' T B E
so many Dyslexic UPNFers:

☆ ARCO: Atlantic Richfield [Gasoline] Co.
☆ ACRO: Accept. Cancel. Reason? Other!

Really, people....pay attention.
Mentoring Bison: Schoolin' NUberers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news
> All roads lead to deactivation sooner or later
> It is probably a blessing


POST # 20/20yearsdriving:................+1!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> What percentage of your rides did you cancel?
> 
> It's odd that they are calling this a lead generation tool- what does that have to do with driving for Uber?


POST # 22/FlDriver: It is the Orwellian
Invention of Creating
a Language of Duplicity so as to Deceive.
In THIS case, AntiPersonnel LLC likes to
reinforce their FALSE CLAIM of being
a "Technology Company".

Here at UPNF, we like to utilize the
Bison-Invented "#[F]UberSpeak."

In his 1949 Dystopian Novel George Orwell
coined the Term "NewSpeak" to describe
an Oral Method of Mind Control in the
England of "1984".

Mentoring Bison: Voracious Reader.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


Whats ARCO? You should drive for Lyft


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Chillax said:


> Whats ARCO? You should drive for Lyft





Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........a typographical error. I have since corrected it. It should read ACRO.
> 
> *A*ccept
> *C*ancel
> ...


Didn't even have to finish reading page one to get that answer.

YES - ACRO WILL GET YOU DEACTIVATED. It's actually worse for the customer because then they have to re-request. Of course, I get that the drivers here are out for themselves and not out to provide a service and don't give a crap about who is actually paying. Sure, Uber has screwed the pooch with rates. Stop driving. Flip burgers. Deliver Pizza.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


Is there a downside to being deactivated?


----------



## G0ldenState (Aug 5, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Is there a downside to being deactivated?


Nothing, I'm actually glad they deactivated me. I said i was gonna go to the office to try and get reactivated but then i said screw it. 
Never felt better. 
Now i dont have/want to drive for these bogus rates.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Of course the customer's not always right. But it's not possible to provide exceptional service when you carry a high level of disdain for the people you're serving.


So then why do you do it?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> Why are you flying down the interstate with your app on?


Flying?

Is that a trick question? I'm on the interstate because that's the road that goes where I'm going.

The app is on because I want riders. Is that difficult to understand?

A better question is- why does the app send pings for places that would take half an hour to get to? It knows what road I'm on, it knows I can only get off that road at an exit, and shouldn't be sending riders that are behind me.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

There is a delay. I'd say half my chimes while I'm driving are from behind me. If you watch yourself on the rider app, you'll notice that your car is about 30 seconds or so behind you. My theory is that is where Uber actually thinks you are when a request comes in. So if a request comes in while I'm flying past exit 10 at 70 MPH, Uber thinks my car is 30 seconds away from taking that exit.

That's my theory anyway.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Flying?
> 
> Is that a trick question? I'm on the interstate because that's the road that goes where I'm going.
> 
> ...


The app works by distance. You were the closest at the time, so you got the ping. App doesn't care what road you are on.

You want pings, but you cancel on pax when you got one because its too far?? Do you want pings or not?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You want pings, but you cancel on pax when you got one because its too far?? Do you want pings or not?


Do you take pings that require you to drive 20 miles and would take you 20-30 minutes to arrive, when you're pretty sure there are other drivers within a few minutes of that rider?

It shouldn't be based purely by straight-line distance but estimated driving time. Duh


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> There is a delay. I'd say half my chimes while I'm driving are from behind me. If you watch yourself on the rider app, you'll notice that your car is about 30 seconds or so behind you. My theory is that is where Uber actually thinks you are when a request comes in. So if a request comes in while I'm flying past exit 10 at 70 MPH, Uber thinks my car is 30 seconds away from taking that exit.
> 
> That's my theory anyway.


Then the app needs to adjust for that delay.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

G0ldenState said:


> Started around May 2015 driving uberxl with a mint condition Honda. Have given around 700+ rides and maintained a 4.93 rating. I just got this text message and my account has been deactivated.
> 
> "Your account has been flagged a final time for having significantly more cancelations than other partners. We believe Uber may not be the right lead generation tool for you. We wish you the best, but we have decided to discontinue our partnership"
> 
> ...


ACRO is probably what did it. When I cancel, I always do "do not charge rider", see, Uber likes it when you are trying to do best for the rider.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Do you take pings that require you to drive 20 miles and would take you 20-30 minutes to arrive, when you're pretty sure there are other drivers within a few minutes of that rider?
> 
> It shouldn't be based purely by straight-line distance but estimated driving time. Duh


No, BUT! I dont keep the app On while on a highway.

You waisted PAX time and another drivers time, because he/she had to wait for you to cancel the ride and for pax re-request. If you not going to drive 30min to pax, then dont accept pings or turn your app off.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Our market for the first time just started giving us monthly reviews. They are telling me my acceptance rate is 86%! Out of 300 lifetime trips, that would mean that I've passed up on 42 rides! That's absolutely untrue. I'm only aware of three out of those 300 that I intentionally "ping through" or ignored. I've never ACRO'd. I've had a few 404's, but not that many. Don't know what is going on here.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Op, why were you at 25 percent comission? Did you get deactivated at 20 and reactivated at 25?


The "Safe Rider Fee" is the extra 5%. It's an Uber fee, so it should sit under the 20% umbrella. They just think we won't notice they increased their cut by hiding it as a line item.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> no way anymore
> Uber shut all that down
> accept, or eventually get deactivated


you just have to keep at 80 percent


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

JimS said:


> Didn't even have to finish reading page one to get that answer.
> 
> YES - ACRO WILL GET YOU DEACTIVATED. It's actually worse for the customer because then they have to re-request. Of course, I get that the drivers here are out for themselves and not out to provide a service and don't give a crap about who is actually paying. Sure, Uber has screwed the pooch with rates. Stop driving. Flip burgers. Deliver Pizza.


Canceling for "rider no-show" isnt ACRO. I tap "cancel" and then tap "rider no-show", not "other"


----------



## danimal85207 (Feb 17, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> My acceptance rate is shitty.
> The best it has ever been is maybe 70%.
> It averages way lower.
> I never ARCO.
> ...


What does ARCO stand for?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

danimal85207 said:


> What does ARCO stand for?


Accept
R_ _ _
Cancel
Other


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

danimal85207 said:


> What does ARCO stand for?


_CLICK >>>>>>> Let Me Google That For You <<<<<<< CLICK_


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL. Uber can do whatever it wants to you. This shitty company doesn't need to justify its actions to lowly riders. Just do what you want, until they deactivate you, which they will do to everyone here, eventually. Your "good" behavior will avail you nothing,


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> _Let Me Google That For You_


Did you find it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> Our market for the first time just started giving us monthly reviews. They are telling me my acceptance rate is 86%! Out of 300 lifetime trips, that would mean that I've passed up on 42 rides! That's absolutely untrue. I'm only aware of three out of those 300 that I intentionally "ping through" or ignored. I've never ACRO'd. I've had a few 404's, but not that many. Don't know what is going on here.


Uber f*ckery


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> There is a delay. I'd say half my chimes while I'm driving are from behind me. If you watch yourself on the rider app, you'll notice that your car is about 30 seconds or so behind you. My theory is that is where Uber actually thinks you are when a request comes in. So if a request comes in while I'm flying past exit 10 at 70 MPH, Uber thinks my car is 30 seconds away from taking that exit.
> 
> That's my theory anyway.


" TECHNOLOGY !"


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " TECHNOLOGY !"


And NEVER accept a ping behind you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Did you find it?


Ya gotta click the words....lol


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

danimal85207 said:


> What does ARCO stand for?


Acro: accept, cancel, reason, other


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

How do you check your acceptance rate?


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Your story is fishy bro . I think your an uber troll!! My advice to you man up go find a real job better than trolling .


honestly? I thought the same when i read his story..
Maybe just "Uber" on the other side trying to scare some of us, maybe it worked for them? Who knows, who cares??

I receive almost daily but at least twice weekly another warning "account at risk" bla bla significantly more cancellations than other partners etcetera.. Never ever anything happened !
And even if they deactivated what the hack?? I'm glad if someone pushed me to find a real source of real income, instead of working many hours at ZERO just trading in equity of my car, nothing else.

I tried Lyft "only" last week and even tho waiting times at LAX are longer sometimes much longer than with uber, I still made over $700 (not earnings lol!) in 6 days..

I'm thinking to put a sticker on my car like a guy who's picking cherries ;-)

"we are allowed to POLITELY ask for the destination.. If it's too short I switch between too much luggage and rider requested cancel.


----------

